
Enough Is Enough: Stop Wasting Money on Vitamin and Mineral Supplements - Hugodby
http://annals.org/aim/fullarticle/1789253/enough-enough-stop-wasting-money-vitamin-mineral-supplements
======
KineticTroi
Is a well nourished elderly study body reflective of the population as a
whole? I believe the body is sophisticated enough, that it can, in fact, crave
the nutrients, even mineral and vitamin supplements that each individual body,
age group, body type, is lacking. We have known for a long time about the
bodies seeking out C vitamins particularly on the not too distant long cross
sea oceanic voyages of our ancestors. I consider supplementation as dietary.
I'm eating something. So those thinking in this light may as well take to
banning or regulating the sell of oranges and grapefruit. Also why then are we
still supplementing iodine and D vitamins, amongst a few others, if they are
all so ineffective? What about gender studies where people seem to inherently
seek out more commonly needed nutrients by gender? I do believe there could be
some harm in certain nutrients. Study subject probably would quit taking
certain combination of vitamins, given if they were not expected to do so, as
part of the study. Bad research technique.

------
visarga
I don't know. I use Mg and Ca supplements for sleep, reducing stress and
increased energy. They really are effective. I don't think all minerals are
ineffective as the article suggests, but maybe I am wrong and they know
better. Then why are there good effects?

